# Any Kawa Mule Experts on here??



## Hueyfisher (May 28, 2006)

I have an older 1999 2510 gas engine 4x4 with 960 hrs..
Runs great, but I noticed some oil spots on the ground, traced it back to the cross member and engine support on the passenger side, and it looks like the plastic flywheel housing is coated pretty good in older oil crud...

Reading online it seems that the crankshaft seal behind the flywheel needs to be replaced...

My question is, have any of you done this yourself? 
Or know of someone that knows how to do it?

I just don't trust the local shops a whole lot anymore...

If you have any advice or suggestions I am all ears!!!
:texasflag


----------



## Muleman (Dec 6, 2011)

Flywheel side is easy to replace, sheave side is a booger


----------

